# Dazel vs MrKyurem



## Totodile

> *Format:* Switch.
> *Style:* 3v3 singles
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, one-hit-knock-outs
> *Arena Description:* Gateway Galaxy
> The battle takes place in the Gateway Galaxy, as it appears in Super Mario Galaxy.  Gravity's hold is significantly less powerful, though attacks that make use of the ground will briefly intensify gravity for the sake of the battle.  Battlers can traverse freely between any of the three planets:
> 
> the starting planet (featuring several large boulders, a patch of flowers that pokémon under a foot tall can hide in, thus raising their evasion by one stage, and bunnies that take an action to catch but restore the trainer's choice of either health or energy by 2%)
> the black hole planet (upon which moves that that cause recoil to the user or knockback to the foe will toss the respective pokémon into the black hole, dealing 7% dark-type damage (ref's discretion here; recoil doesn't necessarily mean damage recoil))
> or the metal planet (featuring a tall spire that, if hit with an electric- or fire-type move, will paralyse any pokémon standing on the planet's surface within that moment).
> *Additional Rules:*
> None!


[size=+2]*Dazel vs MrKyurem*[/size]

*Dazel's active squad*

 *Boris* the male Amaura <Snow Warning>
 *Mercuria* the female Slowpoke <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
 *Hair* the female Deino <Hustle> @ Lucky Egg
 *Twilight Princess* the female Pumpkaboo (Small Size) <Frisk>
 *Wright* the male Fletchling <Big Pecks> @ Flying Gem
 *Kite* the male Mantyke <Swift Swim> @ Electirizer
 *Thundercat* the male Shinx <Intimidate>


*MrKyurem's active squad*

 *Sticky Situations* the male Shellos (East Sea) <Storm Drain>
 *Insert Euphoric Nickname* the male Cacnea <Sand Veil>
 *Salt Burns* the male Slugma <Flame Body>
 *El Pollo Ligeramente Pervertid* the male Hawlucha <Unburden>
 *lieutenant lowercase* the male Pidove <Super Luck>

Order of business:
- Dazel sends out
- MrKyurem sends out and commands
- Dazel commands


----------



## kyeugh

LET'S-A GO, *THUNDERCAT*.


----------



## MrKyurem

BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL, I COMMAND THEE, *SALT BURNS*, TO FIGHT FOR MY SIDE

(I'm assuming switching planets takes up an action, right?

wow it's been a while since I did ASB)

Right, let's start with an *Reflect* to lower the effectiveness of their physical moves. Then, use *Earth Power* - but if they try to hide in the flowers (as they're faster), use *Flamethrower* to try and burn the flowers up instead, and if they try to get to another planet, use *Sunny Day*. Then, finish off by either using *Earth Power* if they're still on this starting planet, *swapping planets to the black hole planet* if they're on the black hole planet, or attempting to hit them with a long-range *Infestation* if they're on the metal spire planet.

Reflect ~ Earth Power/Flamethrower/Sunny Day ~ Earth Power/Move to black hole planet/Infestation


----------



## kyeugh

All right, Thundercat, time for your debut.  Start out with a *magnet rise* to eat up those earth powers.  Next, dish out a few *thunderbolts*.  It's not the most effective move, but it'll have to make do.

*Magnet rise ~ thunderbolt ~ thunderbolt*


----------



## Totodile

*Round One*​
*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Ears perked.
Commands: Magnet Rise ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: Perturbed by the kitty. Att -1.
Commands: Reflect ~ Earth Power/Flamethrower/Sunny Day ~ Earth Power/Move to black hole planet/Infestation

Far, far in the vast reaches of space, a simple galaxy hangs lazily among the stars. Though the planets are currently devoid of Italian plumbers, the peace is not to last, as a pair of twin screams echo across the emptiness. Suddenly, two frazzled trainers land in an awkward heap on the starting planet, having been slingshotted by some strange star technologies. A rabbit hops over, sniffing curiously, but its little nose gets swatted as one of the trainers haphazardly flails an arm out to gain their balance. Startled, the rabbit sprints to safety behind a boulder, and it peeks from behind to watch as the two get to their feet and spend a moment taking in this strange place. The ref soon arrives in similar fashion, grumbling as she shakes off her disorientation, and before long she invites them to select their first Pokemon.

On Dazel’s side, a fuzzy lion cub strikes a pose, baring his fangs in a preparatory grin. On MrKyurem’s side, a magma slug shrinks back a little at the sight, wondering just how much damage those fangs can do. While Thundercat enjoys the wary looks, he soon decides to get the ball rolling by separating himself from his weakness. Spreading out the toes on his paws, he concentrates on channeling his own magnetic field against that of the planet, and soon — sooner than he expects, even, judging by the look his face — he bobs above the drastic curvature of the planet, relishing in the feeling of weightlessness. Salt Burns, glad that he isn’t getting creamed at the moment, decides to keep things that way: though his psychic powers are limited, he nevertheless gets a golden dome going around him, a dome which, though hardly apt at blocking sights and sounds, sets an odd shimmer in the surrounding air that provides protection against physical assault.

Thundercat shakes his head. Physical assault? Where he’s going, he won’t need physical assault. He leans back, mouth wide open, and an electric charge forms in his mouth, growing to a considerable size, before it sparks, leaps as a mighty bolt, and slams into the Slugma, who winces as the electricity sizzles in his system. Not one to let that fly, Salt Burns rumbles to himself, deep in his diaphragm, and the starting planet, though a strange new place, responds. Beneath Thundercat, the earth shifts and broils, faster and faster, fairly erupting in an earthy onslaught that forms into a large pile before collapsing … and Thundercat looks on, faintly amused and safely out of reach. Salt Burns curses to himself, watching in dismay as the dirt crumbles back onto the ground.

Without much fanfare, Thundercat unleashes another Thunderbolt, meowing proudly when the attack is enough to send Salt Burns skidding across the ground, leaving a burnt skidmark in the earth. Salt Burns returns, oozing in annoyance, to once more call upon the power of the land, but the rumbling earth, as before, fails to so much as lightly dust Thundercat. The Shinx grins, tail twitching, as he watches his foe’s eyes narrow in preparation of his next move.

*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate / Levitate
Health: 100%
Energy: 90%
Status: Smirking. Magnet Rise active (2 more actions).
Actions: Magnet Rise ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 74% 
Energy: 87%
Status: _”Oh, it’s on.”_ Reflect active (2 more actions). Att -1.
Actions: Reflect ~ Earth Power ~ Earth Power


*Arena Notes:*
- Both Pokemon are on the starting planet.

*Calculations:*
- Thundercat’s health: 100%
- Thundercat’s energy: 100% - 2% (Magnet Rise) - 4% (Thunderbolt) - 4% (Thunderbolt) = 90%
- Salt Burns’s health: 100% - 11% (Thunderbolt) - 15% (Thunderbolt) = 74%
- Salt Burns’s energy: 100% - 1% (Reflect) - 5% (Earth Power) - 1% (Reflect) - 5% (Earth Power) - 1% (Reflect) = 87%

*Other Notes:*
- Thundercat outspeeds Salt Burns (45 > 20).
- I'm assuming that switching planets will cost an action.
- Due to the effects of the arena, Magnet Rise cost 1% less energy than it would have otherwise.
- The second Thunderbolt was a critical hit.

*Next Round:*
- Dazel commands
- MrKyurem commands


----------



## kyeugh

Well.  Looks like today is the deadline.  Whoops.

More *thunderbolts*, I guess.  Doubtless MrKyurem is going to pull some ripsnorting bullshit that'll send us spiralling into defeat, but... well, I've spent a week trying to think of something more clever than this and I've failed.  I guess it really is just too risky to try and do anything clever when you attack first.

Beforehand, though, set up some *double team* clones.  Three, to be exact.  And if for some reason you can't hit Salt Burns this round (bar substitute), use *howl*.

*Double team ~ thunderbolt / howl ~ thunderbolt / howl*


----------



## MrKyurem

Speaking of deadlines, guess who almost hit theirs.

Right, let's start off with a *Infestation*, to trap them on this planet, and use it until it hits. Once it hits, *travel to the black hole planet*, where their thunderbolts can't hit us (i doubt the range of thunderbolt and travel planets), and if you can, use *Amnesia.* We don't like the damage that Thunderbolt did last round, and Light Screen will likely wear off soon after the effects of Infestation wear off.

Infestation ~ Infestation/Travel to Black Hole Planet ~ Infestation/Travel to Black Hole Planet/Amnesia


----------



## Totodile

*Round Two*​
*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 100%
Energy: 90%
Status: Smirking. Magnet Rise active (2 more actions).
Commands:Double Team (3 clones) ~ Thunderbolt / Howl ~ Thunderbolt / Howl

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 74% 
Energy: 87%
Status: _”Oh, it’s on.”_ Reflect active (2 more actions). Att -1.
Commands: Infestation ~ Infestation/Travel to Black Hole Planet ~ Infestation/Travel to Black Hole Planet/Amnesia

Confident in his abilities, Thundercat decides to spread the love around. For himself. It’s complicated. He runs in circles on thin air, chasing the star on his tail in a widening arc. When he skids to a stop, four little Shinx flick their ears, ready for whatever Salt Burns might throw at him. For his part, Salt Burns just wants to get in a good hit already. His conscious expands, contacting the hive mind of the mundane insects that have sequestered themselves on this planet. The insects respond, buzzing their wings as they approach in a thin haze, descending upon one of the Shinx … which dissolves into nothingness at the contact. A little confused, the bugs float away, already distracted by whatever else goes on in their lives.

Nodding to himself, Thundercat tips his head back, then launches another crackling Thunderbolt at Salt Burns, almost as if unleashing a gigantic sneeze. The sizzling electricity jolts through Salt Burns’ body, sizzling in the viscous magma and making bits and pieces of it harden here and there. Narrowing his eyes at this unpleasant stiffness, Salt Burns does his best to recall the attention of the little insects. However, the paralysis proves itself too distracting, and the Slugma has to focus on just keeping it together, to the point of barely noticing when his protective shield flickers out.

Thundercat, the second he sets foot on solid ground again, continues his offensive. Another Thunderbolt, growing large enough to rival his earlier attack, strikes Salt Burns with enough force to daze him for a brief moment before he collects himself. That’s enough! Pushing through his severe discomfort, he reaches out to the insects again, and the little creatures skitter up out of the grass a second time, choosing a Shinx at random. Their target mewls in surprise as the other Shinx flicker out, and he can only bat at the vermin scuttling across his fur. Distressed at the creepy-crawlies, he shivers as their legs tickle his skin, and Salt Burns laughs at the lion’s plight, glad for a distraction from his aches.

*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 98%
Energy: 79%
Status: _”Get it off get it off get it off!”_ Trapped in an Infestation (4 more actions).
Actions: Double Team ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 48% 
Energy: 84%
Status: _”He’s covered in bugs! Wonderful!”_ Paralyzed (severe). Att -1.
Actions: Infestation ~ paralyzed ~ Infestation


*Arena Notes:*
- Both Pokemon are on the starting planet.

*Calculations:*
- Thundercat’s health: 100% - 2% (Infestation) = 98%
- Thundercat’s energy: 90% - 3% (Double Team) - 4% (Thunderbolt) - 4% (Thunderbolt) = 79%
- Salt Burns’s health: 74% - 11% (Thunderbolt) - 15% (Thunderbolt) = 48%
- Salt Burns’s energy: 87% - 1% (Infestation) - 1% (Reflect) - 1% (Reflect) - 1% (Infestation) = 83%

*Other Notes:*
- Thundercat outspeeds Salt Burns (45 > 5).
- I’m thinking that since the planets aren’t too far from each other, special attacks will be able to be launched from one planet to another if the attacking Pokemon so chooses. However, this will come at a penalty of such attacks having 0.8x power at 0.8x accuracy.
- Thundercat’s Double Team made 3 clones.
- The first Thunderbolt paralyzed Salt Burns.
- The second Thunderbolt was a critical hit. Holy crap.
- The second Infestation hit the real Thundercat.

*Next Round:*
- MrKyurem commands
- Dazel commands


----------



## MrKyurem

So, uh, RNGesus, any chance of salvation soon? I still love you, I promise :c

Uhh, let's see. Not a lot I can do here. Let's face it, you're gonna die. Get a *Smokescreen* in as soon as you can, then, after that, switch to the *Black Hole Planet,* and keep trying until it works. If you somehow haven't been stuck in paralysis, use *Light Screen.*

Smokescreen ~ Switch to Black Hole Planet/Smokescreen ~ Light Screen/Switch to Black Hole Planet/Smokescreen


----------



## kyeugh

Bugs.  Disgusting.  Dazel does not approve.  Let's see if we can't get in a good last *thunderbolt* before Salt Burns deports, hm?  We can manage to take a single smokescreen, I suppose, since we have the ungodly power of PERFECT ACCURACY on our side.  Next, let Salt Burns chug along to the next planet, and hit 'em with a *shockwave*.  And then, uh, do that again, I guess.  I'm assuming that since shockwave has perfect accuracy, it isn't affected by the different planet clause or smokescreen's accuracy drop?

*Thunderbolt ~ shockwave x2*


----------



## Totodile

*Round Three*​
*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 98%
Energy: 79%
Status: _”Get it off get it off get it off!”_ Trapped in an Infestation (4 more actions).
Commands: Thunderbolt ~ Shock Wave x2

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 48% 
Energy: 84%
Status: _”He’s covered in bugs! Wonderful!”_ Paralyzed (severe). Att -1.
Commands: Smokescreen ~ Switch to Black Hole Planet/Smokescreen ~ Light Screen/Switch to Black Hole Planet/Smokescreen

Shivering, Thundercat does his best to concentrate. Focusing despite the little bugs crawling in his skin, skittering through his fur, nibbling gently with horrible mandibles … focusing, he launches another crackling Thunderbolt at Salt Burns, who shrinks from the force of the blow. The Slugma coughs, starting to really feel the aches and pains of the battle; his coughing gets worse and worse, and Thundercat starts to feel the barest of concerns (mostly for himself, fearing a plague), until Salt Burns almost belches a massive cloud of smoke that descends on the little Shinx, making him cough a little in turn. Nodding to himself, Salt Burns looks on his work with satisfaction, thinking that if they can’t see each other, everything should be easier from here on out.

That is, until a pulse of electricity explodes gently out from within the Smokescreen, homing in on Salt Burns’s considerable heat signature. Salt Burns growls to himself, feeling sick and tired of all this electricity already. Considering his next move, he looks around, and his eyes come to rest on the Black Hole Planet above. An idea comes to mind. _I must go,_ he thinks. _My planet needs me!_ He prepares himself as best as his paralysis will allow him, and, as if reading his thoughts, a star appears around him, turning in a lazy circle. Salt Burns spins, and the star activates, sending him careening happily toward the Black Hole Planet. The gravity feels a little off here, but it shouldn’t make a difference as long as he keeps away from the black hole. He looks up at the Starting Planet, just in time to see the helpful star vanish into thin air.

Thundercat strains to listen over the chittering of bugs. He’d heard a whooshing sound, and now Salt Burns was being oddly quiet. Well, he won’t be quiet for long. He lets loose another Shock Wave, which automatically alters its course for the Black Hole Planet, traversing the space in a blink and slamming into Salt Burns again. The distance has weakened the hit, but Salt Burns, not liking the possibility of a lucky hit sending him to his doom, decides to call upon his psychic powers once more. This time, the wall of energy that comes up around him is brighter, flickering with thinner but no less potent protective power. He nods to himself for a job well done, ignoring his increasing shortness of breath.

*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 95%
Energy: 71%
Status: Squinting, trying to see. Trapped in an Infestation (1 more action).
Actions: Thunderbolt ~ Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 24% 
Energy: 81%
Status: Feeling a little secure. Light Screen active (5 more actions). Paralyzed (moderate). Att -1.
Actions: Smokescreen ~ Switch to Black Hole Planet ~ Light Screen


*Arena Notes:*
- Thundercat is on the starting planet.
- Salt Burns is on the black hole planet.

*Calculations:*
- Thundercat’s health: 98% - 1% (Infestation) - 1% (Infestation) - 1% (Infestation) = 95%
- Thundercat’s energy: 79% - 4% (Thunderbolt) - 2% (Shock Wave) - 2% (Shock Wave) = 71%
- Salt Burns’s health: 48% - 11% (Thunderbolt) - 7% (Shock Wave) - 6% (Shock Wave) = 24%
- Salt Burns’s energy: 83% - 1% (Smokescreen) - 1% (Light Screen) = 81%

*Other Notes:*
- Thundercat outspeeds Salt Burns (45 > 5).
- The second Shock Wave’s power was slightly reduced by the distance, though its accuracy was not.

*Next Round:*
- Dazel commands
- MrKyurem commands


----------



## Totodile

*DQ warning for Dazel, 48 hours.*


----------



## kyeugh

Fuck, sorry.  I keep mentally checking off battles in my mind like I've already responded to them, when I haven't.

Right, so.  More *shockwaves*, I suppose.  I'm not sure what he's planning on doing from over there, but if he tries to lower your accuracy again, *protect* against it the first time.  I don't know what he's planning, so it's difficult for me to roll out commands that don't suck. 8|

*Shockwave / protect* x3


----------



## MrKyurem

If you want to hurt me, get over here. Use *Amnesia* every turn, unless you're somehow under 7% HP, in which case, use *Endure*. There's really not much more description I can give.

*Amnesia/Endure ~ Amnesia/Endure ~ Amnesia/Endure.*


----------



## Totodile

I forgot last time to take Smokescreen into account >>; It didn’t affect the actual reffing at all, but still.

*Round Four*​
*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 95%
Energy: 71%
Status: Squinting, trying to see. Trapped in an Infestation (1 more action). Caught up in a Smokescreen (3 more actions). Acc -1.
Commands: Shock Wave/Protect x3

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 24% 
Energy: 81%
Status: Feeling a little secure. Light Screen active (5 more actions). Paralyzed (moderate). Att -1.
Commands: Amnesia/Endure ~ Amnesia/Endure ~ Amnesia/Endure

Peering through the haze, Thundercat dimly makes out the shape of the magma-y Slugma. Though it’s hard to see him, he watches carefully, waiting for his next move. As far as he can tell, Salt Burns isn’t doing much of anything … the truth, though, is that Salt Burns is very carefully blocking out his concerns, buffering his mental capacity to withstand trauma. He sorts away his knowledge of calling upon nature itself, preferring the room it leaves behind. None of this shows up physically, and Thundercat, eventually getting tired of waiting, launches a familiar pulse of electricity towards his foe. The electricity, upon making contact with the Light Screen, is filtered considerably, and when the remainder finally reaches its target, Salt Burns’s mental fortitude is enough to reduce the force of the blow to a light slap. He smiles to himself, glad to be improving his standing in any way he can. Thundercat is also happy, though this is because the bugs have finally gotten bored, crawling back into the grass to follow their own agenda.

Encouraged by his defensive boost, Salt Burns starts to concentrate again … and he suddenly becomes intensely aware of the rock-hard sections of his magma body, to the point that focus becomes impossible. It’s all he can do to keep from crying out. Thundercat, who spends a few moments waiting for any sign of attack, launches another Shock Wave, and just like the first one, it doesn’t particularly bother the Slugma. Telling himself to pull through, Salt Burns slips into concentration for a second time, this time clearing out the knowledge of how to tap into the lava itself. _It’ll be worth it,_ he tells himself, and nods happily when Thundercat’s next Shock Wave hardly bothers him at all. Thundercat, for his part, rubs his eye as the smoke finally clears away, giving him a much better view of his opponent.

*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 94%
Energy: 65%
Status: Wondering what that guy's up to.
Actions: Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 19% 
Energy: 74%
Status: A little spacey. Light Screen active (2 more actions). Paralyzed (mild). Nature Power and Lava Plume forgotten. Att -1, SpD +4.
Actions: Amnesia ~ paralyzed ~ Amnesia


*Arena Notes:*
- Thundercat is on the starting planet.
- Salt Burns is on the black hole planet.

*Calculations:*
- Thundercat’s health: 95% - 1% (Infestation) = 94%
- Thundercat’s energy: 71% - 2% (Shock Wave) - 2% (Shock Wave) - 2% (Shock Wave) = 65%
- Salt Burns’s health: 24% - 2% (Shock Wave) - 2% (Shock Wave) - 1% (Shock Wave) = 19%
- Salt Burns’s energy: 81% - 2% (Amnesia) - 1% (Light Screen) - 1% (Light Screen) - 2% (Amnesia) - 1% (Light Screen) = 74%

*Other Notes:*
- Thundercat outspeeds Salt Burns (45 > 10).
- Since Thundercat was told to wait to see what Salt Burns did, all of his Shock Waves were affected by Salt Burns’s Special Defense boosts. 
- The first Amnesia made Salt Burns forget Nature Power.
- Salt Burns was fully paralyzed on the second action, to the point that he wasn’t even able to use a move only requiring mental action.
- The second Amnesia made Salt Burns forget Lava Plume.

*Next Round:*
- MrKyurem commands
- Dazel commands


----------



## MrKyurem

I think you can see where I'm going with this. Wait for Thundercat to make their move each turn, you have more patience than them. If they move to or are on the same planet as you, use either Earth Power (if they're on the ground) or Fire Blast (if they've used Magnet Rise/are somehow flying) against Thundercat. Otherwise, just use Acid Armour. We need to turn this into our theme song.

*Acid Armour/Earth Power/Fire Blast ~ Acid Armour/Earth Power/Fire Blast ~ Acid Armour/Earth Power/Fire Blast*


----------



## kyeugh

All right.  I see how it's gotta be.

Start off with a *magnet rise*.  Fly to the *black hole planet* on your next action, and try to get there before Salt Burns can use acid armour.  On your final action, use *crunch*, I guess.  Here's hoping it'll hit.

*Magnet rise / black hole planet / crunch*


----------



## Totodile

*Round Five*​
*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 94%
Energy: 65%
Status: Wondering what that guy’s up to.
Commands: Magnet Rise ~ Move to Black Hole Planet ~ Crunch

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 19% 
Energy: 74%
Status: A little spacey. Light Screen active (2 more actions). Paralyzed (mild, 11% chance of full paralysis). Nature Power and Lava Plume forgotten. Att -1, SpD +4.
Commands: Acid Armour/Earth Power/Fire Blast ~ Acid Armour/Earth Power/Fire Blast ~ Acid Armour/Earth Power/Fire Blast

Now that he isn’t overwhelmed by bugs or smoke, Thundercat can better focus on defending himself from any other sneaky tricks. Remembering his earlier levitation, he once again makes war with the electromagnetic field of the starting planet, and soon he floats contentedly in the air once more. Salt Burns eyes him as he does this, a little irritated at his refusal to stay grounded. While the Shinx isn’t doing anything, though, the Slugma is free to make his own preparations. From beneath his skin he secretes a thick mucus that hardens as it coats his body, though, unlike the stiffness of paralysis, this hardness is flexible and therefore much more comfortable. He feels very proud of being a slug in this moment.

Thundercat coughs, wondering how to get up to the black hole planet. Does he just wish upon a star, or what? What did Salt Burns do? As he considers this, a hollow star poofs into existence around him, spinning lazily. Thundercat jumps, spinning around and trying to get a good look at this sudden yellow thing, and an instant later he’s flying through the air, meowing indignantly as he arcs through space before coming to a stop a meter off the ground. He casts a nervous look at the gaping black holes beneath this planet’s surface, hoping he can avoid them.

Salt Burns, who’s been on this planet for a while, isn’t so bothered by the prospect; indeed, all of his focus is now on hitting his foe while he’s finally in reach again. His body glows bright red, and the air in front of him ripples with heat as he pours more and more power into an evocative symbol. When the flaming kanji can no longer hold any more power, he pushes it forward as hard as he can, sending it roaring down on Thundercat, who can only meep as the attack rushes over him. The fire scorches his skin, making him mewl in pain for the first time this match. Salt Burns gurgles happily at his discomfort, not even minding as his Light Screen flickers and dies around him.

When the flames die down, Thundercat trembles with rage. How dare this guy barf symbols at him! He snarls, and his teeth seem to elongate as he darts forward. Salt Burns’s wary expression dissolves into pain as Thundercat’s teeth chomp down onto his body, hard enough to fracture the topmost layer of his acidic armor. Thundercat, however, immediately regrets this decision, and he leaps away, yowling, with his mouth on fire. He rolls around on the ground for a moment, much to Salt Burns’s pleasure; even when he manages to get up again, his entire face is covered in ugly burns. For his part, Salt Burns likes this. Another vast Fire Blast roars to life before him, and he almost casually propels it at Thundercat, who is looking decidedly less confident at this point. Salt Burns chortles to himself, not even caring that his body is slowly winding down.

*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 67%
Energy: 58%
Status: Batting his face gingerly. Burned (moderate, 1%/action).
Actions: Magnet Rise ~ Move to Black Hole Planet ~ Crunch

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 13%
Energy: 60%
Status: Bobbing around in a weird dance. Paralyzed (light). Nature Power and Lava Plume forgotten. Def +1, SpD +4.
Actions: Acid Armor ~ Fire Blast ~ Fire Blast


*Arena Notes:*
- Both Pokemon are on the black hole planet.

*Calculations:*
- Thundercat’s health: 94% - 13% (Fire Blast) - 13% (Fire Blast) - 1% (burn) = 67%
- Thundercat’s energy: 65% - 3% (Magnet Rise) - 4% (Crunch) = 58%
- Salt Burns’s health: 19% - 6% (Crunch) = 13%
- Salt Burns’s energy: 74% - 2% (Acid Armor) - 6% (Fire Blast) - 6% (Fire Blast) = 60%

*Other Notes:*
- Thundercat outspeeds Salt Burns (45 > 15).
- Crunch lowered Salt Burns’s Defense.
- On the third action, Salt Burns’s Flame Body burned Thundercat.
- By the third action, Salt Burns was no longer afraid of Thundercat’s ferociousness, and so his Attack drop was removed.

*Next Round:*
- Dazel commands
- MrKyurem commands


----------



## kyeugh

Goddamn it, you fucking slug and your acidic armour and fiery blasts.  I came to your town, and now you're inevitably going to push me into a black hole.  What a hospitable thing, you are.

Let's start off with a *charge*, then follow up with a *thunder fang*, then finish off with a *roar*, to knock Salt Burns into the black hole if at all possible.  If Salt Burns protects on the second action, just go ahead and use... *howl*, I guess?

*Charge ~ thunder fang / howl ~ roar*


----------



## MrKyurem

Right, here's a silly idea I had. Use *Swagger* first, to muck up their Thunder Fang, and hope  RNGesus is forgiving. Next, use *Iron Defence*. This sounds pointless, as they're not using any more physical attacks - but Iron Defence turns to steel upon being hit by certain moves. Roar has lower priority, so if you need to, take the next action to turn this into steel and protect against the Roar - otherwise, use *Iron Defence* if you haven't already, or *Flame Charge* with added knockback in exchange for energy if you don't need an action to turn to steel and have already used Iron Defence.

*Swagger ~ Iron Defence ~ Prepare for impact/Iron Defence/Flame Charge (+knockback +energy cost)*


----------



## Totodile

*Round Six*​
*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 67%
Energy: 58%
Status: Batting his face gingerly. Burned (moderate, 1%/action).
Commands: Charge ~ Thunder Fang / Howl ~ Roar

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 13%
Energy: 60%
Status: Bobbing around in a weird dance. Paralyzed (light, 5% chance of full paralysis). Nature Power and Lava Plume forgotten. Def +1, SpD +4.
Commands: Swagger ~ Iron Defence ~ Prepare for impact/Iron Defence/Flame Charge (+knockback +energy cost)

Thundercat has only been burned for a few seconds, and he’s already mad. He bristles - literally. Every hair in his coat stands on end as he generates electricity within himself, and a hum of thunderous power warbles in the air around him. His next move is sure to be a shocker, he knows, grinning in anticipation - and then Salt Burns leans in toward him, leering, and asks just what that little display is supposed to do. His body undulates mockingly as he remarks that _his_ display of power is much better than that even despite his setbacks, and he grins when he notices a vein pop in Thundercat’s forehead. Even if he gets knocked out in the next couple actions, the Slugma decides, this is totally worth it.

Red fills Thundercat’s vision. How _dare_ that slug sneer at him like that? How _dare_ he? His paws shake in rage, and it’s all he can do to keep himself from going berserk. Instead, he snarls at Salt Burns, baring cute little lion cub fangs … but they soon crackle with the power of lightning, and the electric aura around him funnels itself into those fangs, making them so bright that the Slugma can barely look at them. He is, however, very aware of those fangs when they chomp right into him, sinking deeply into his magma body. His eyes cross, and he barely manages to hang on to consciousness; colored spots dance at the edges of his vision. He stiffens himself, and for a moment it looks like he’s cooling off, but this is only true for his outer layer, which will take on the consistency of steel when struck. Forcing himself to relax, he lets out a deep breath.

Thundercat isn’t relaxing, that’s for sure. He yowls horribly, having realized too late that biting a lava creature while his face is burned might not be such a great idea. The area around his mouth is particularly cracked, though the bleeding is cauterized. Hardly in the shape to be thinking straight, he slams his head repeatedly into the ground, trying to forcibly put out the fire in his face. Salt Burns, looking a little hopeful at this, decides to go back on the attack. He bounces quickly in place, working himself up to the point that he’s all limbered up, and then rockets toward Thundercat with every possible scrap of speed he has, summoning modest flames to whip around him as he does. It isn’t particularly forceful, but it’s nevertheless enough to knock the Shinx even more off balance, sending him skidding over the edge and into the center of the planet … there’s a rush of air, a pained mewl, and then Thundercat is thrown back out of the black hole, looking rather worse for the wear. Neither Pokemon is particularly enthusiastic at the moment.

*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 44%
Energy: 51%
Status: Groaning. Burned (severe, 4%/round). Confused (moderate). Att +2, SpD +1.
Actions: Charge ~ Thunder Fang ~ confused

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 2%
Energy: 51%
Status: Woozy. Nature Power and Lava Plume forgotten. Def +1, SpD +4, Spd +1.
Actions: Swagger ~ Iron Defense ~ Flame Charge


*Arena Notes:*
- Both Pokemon are on the black hole planet.

*Calculations:*
- Thundercat’s health: 67% - 6% (confusionfail) - 6% (Flame Charge) - 7% (black hole) - 4% (burn) = 44%
- Thundercat’s energy: 58% - 3% (Charge) - 2% (Thunder Fang) - 2% (confusionfail) = 51%
- Salt Burns’s health: 13% - 11% (Thunder Fang) = 2%
- Salt Burns’s energy: 60% - 4% (Swagger) - 2% (Iron Defense) - 3% (Flame Charge) = 51%

*Other Notes:*
- Thundercat outspeeds Salt Burns (45 > 30).
- Salt Burns’s paralysis faded entirely on the first action.
- When Thundercat used Thunder Fang, his burn was aggravated by Salt Burn’s magma body.
- Thundercat was fully confused on the third action.
- I’m considering Iron Defense to do just that - activate when the Pokemon is struck by an attack, rather than when it is striking. Therefore, it didn’t contribute to the knockback.
- However, the speed boost granted by Flame Charge did contribute to the knockback, knocking Thundercat into the black hole.

*Next Round:*
- MrKyurem commands
- Dazel commands


----------



## MrKyurem

If we're lucky, confusion takes over Dazel, and we can attack them. Otherwise, due to the paralysis speed loss, we can't hit them fast enough. Protecting will just stall a turn, and attacking us will finish us - we can't go before them. There's only one thing left to do.

Insert terrorist statement, and *Selfdestruct.*

*Self-Destruct ~ Self-Destruct ~ Self-Destruct/Self-Destruct/Self-Destruct*


----------



## Totodile

*DQ warning for Dazel, 48 hours.*


----------



## kyeugh

Damn it.  I thought I responded to this, but now I'm remembering that I didn't because _fuck_.

Well, I guess we're going to have to try our luck with a *quick attack* and hope to god you don't confusionfail.  Here goes the battle nothing.

*Quick attack* x3


----------



## Totodile

*Round Seven*​
*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 44%
Energy: 51%
Status: Groaning. Burned (severe, 4%/round). Confused (moderate). Att +2, SpD +1.
Commands: Quick Attack x3

*MrKyurem (Ooo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 2%
Energy: 51%
Status: Woozy. Nature Power and Lava Plume forgotten. Def +1, SpD +4, Spd +1.
Commands: Self-Destruct ~ Self-Destruct ~ Self-Destruct/Self-Destruct/Self-Destruct

The world wavers in and out of sanity, fluctuating between the ordinary surface of the planet and the flickering horror of the black hole. Thundercat hisses to himself, swatting his own ears in trying to eliminate the howling noise that he interprets from his trainer’s words. As such, he completely fails to notice Salt Burns straightening himself, gathering all the strength he can muster. The Slugma’s body glows, the light quickly brightening from magma red to fiery yellow to vivid white, bright enough to make every trainer present shield their eyes. A warning whine swells into audibility, shrill and dangerous. Thundercat, even in his pure befuddlement, can make out the sound just a second before—

Salt Burns explodes. Sort of. Every bit of power in him bursts outward in a destructive radius, with bits of lava ooze blasting out in all directions. Thundercat yowls as he’s sent flying in the air again, straight into the black hole, clarity suddenly rushing back with all the pain he’s gone through, wondering if he can make it out of this one ...

It’s a while before the afterimage fades from everyone else’s eyes, and they look on cautiously at what remains of the battlers. MrKyurem recalls the Slugma parts scattered everywhere, which reform into an unconscious Salt Burns as the beam brings him home. Dazel looks on anxiously, wondering where Thundercat is now … but before too long, the black hole spits the Shinx back out, and he wobbles uneasily on jelly legs. His burn looks just as painful as ever, but now he’s taken that pain and turned it into focus, allowing him to see the world normally again. He flicks his tail defiantly at this turn of events, not even caring that his face is throbbing horribly.

*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 14% (capped)
Energy: 49%
Status: Standing as tall as he can. Burned (severe, 4%/round). SpD +1.
Actions: confused

*MrKyurem (Xoo)*

Salt Burns (M) Flame Body
Health: 0%
Energy: 40%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Self-Destruct


*Arena Notes:*
- Salt Burns is on the black hole planet.

*Calculations:*
- Thundercat’s health: 44% - 6% (confusionfail) - 20% (Self-Destruct) - 7% (black hole) - 4% (burn) = 14% (capped)
- Thundercat’s energy: 51% - 2% (confusionfail) = 49%
- Salt Burns’s health: 2% - 2% = 0%
- Salt Burns’s energy: 51% - 11% (Self-Destruct) = 40%

*Other Notes:*
- Thundercat runs alone (45).
- Thundercat was confused on the first action.
- Thundercat’s confusion was wiped out entirely by Self-Destruct.
- Thundercat was knocked back into the black hole, but he was shielded somewhat from this and his burn by the damage cap.

*Next Round:*
- MrKyurem sends out
- Dazel commands
- MrKyurem commands


----------



## MrKyurem

GO-GO GADGET *INSERT EUPHORIC NICKNAME*


----------



## kyeugh

GO GO GADGET IS IT EVEN POSSIBLE FOR ME TO SURVIVE THIS ROUND

All right, well, we can do our damndest.  Throw out a few *façades*.  If it gets disabled, switch over to *fury cutter*.  If [INSERT EUPHORIC NICKNAME] uses a non-damaging attack, use *thunder wave*.

*Façade / fury cutter / thunderwave* x3


----------



## MrKyurem

Nice fancy c's you've got there.

Right, here's my devious and evil plan. First, we will use *Double-Edge*. We have more than enough health to take the knockback (and speaking of knockback, hold back a tad bit so we don't accidentally defeat Shinx too early), and we can easily heal it back with those bunnies and stuff. Then, we use *Fell Stinger*, to defeat Shinx and gain some rather appreciated attack bonuses (that is, if my calcs are right). After this, we will begin to create our evil, mobile and deadly fortress - if *Ingrain* does count as direct healing, we will use *Sandstorm*, but as a concentrated shield, which will both block any projectiles, and give us an evasion boost. However, if Ingrain is a legal move, we will go ahead and use *Ingrain* now - considering the evasion boost is created by the dust, not increased movements, we can gain the benefits of that later. If Shinx is somehow still alive, use *Fell Stinger* again. That shouldn't happen, though.

You can see where this is going, can't you?

*Double Edge (hold back for less knockback) ~ Fell Stinger ~ Ingrain/Sandstorm/Fell Stinger*


----------



## Totodile

*Round Eight*​
*Dazel (Ooo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 14%
Energy: 49%
Status: Standing as tall as he can. Burned (severe, 4%/round). SpD +1.
Commands: Facade/Fury Cutter/Thunder Wave x3

*MrKyurem (xOo)*

Insert Euphoric Nickname (M) Sand Veil
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Curious.
Commands: Double-Edge (hold back for less knockback) ~ Fell Stinger ~ Ingrain/Sandstorm/Fell Stinger

MrKyurem’s next Pokemon is a stout, spiky specimen. Insert Euphoric Nickname considers his new surroundings, taking in the thorn-raising sight of a miniature planet riddled with holes. He looks over at Thundercat, whose face contorts in rage at the sight of the grass-typed arrival. Another one to beat? The Shinx is nearing the end of his rope.

Still, Dazel needs him, so he’ll do what he can. He crouches, concentrating all of his pain and rage into sheer force, and soon charges into a furious tackle. Fueled by the burn rather than hindered by it, it’s enough to make Insert Euphoric Nickname lean back, flailing his arms to keep his balance. When he rights himself, the Cacnea gets ready to strike back. His body glows white, and he pulls in his arm, points his shoulder, and _slams_ into Thundercat, who snarls from the impact. He skids a ways away, though mercifully stopping well before sliding into the black hole. He doesn’t feel particularly relieved, though: shapes dance hazily in his vision, and he’s close to keeling over right now. Insert Euphoric Nickname nods to himself at this, though he rubs his shoulder - that attack is a bit of a double-edged sword, pun not intended.

Shakily, Thundercat pushes himself up onto his paws. Tired or not, he can still get in at least one more good hit. Another burst of energy marks a reckless tackle, and when the dust settles, Insert Euphoric Nickname looks a little irritated. He raises one limb, and the thorn at its tip extends into a sharp stinger. Then, deliberately, he makes a quick jab into Thundercat’s side … and his confidence swells considerably when the Shinx flops over, out for the count. Insert Euphoric Nickname swells his approximation for a chest with pride. What fun! He is really getting the hang of this, he thinks.

*Dazel (Xoo)*

Thundercat (M) Intimidate
Health: 0%
Energy: 33%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Facade ~ Facade

*MrKyurem (xOo)*

Insert Euphoric Nickname (M) Sand Veil
Health: 68%
Energy: 91%
Status: Raring for more action. Att +2.
Actions: Double-Edge ~ Fell Stinger


*Arena Notes:*
- Both Pokemon are on the black hole planet (MrKyurem didn’t specify where Insert Euphoric Nickname should start, but I’m inferring that he’s supposed to start here).

*Calculations:*
- Thundercat’s health: 14% - 11% (Double-Edge) - 3% (Fell Stinger) = 0%
- Thundercat’s energy: 49% - 8% (Facade) - 8% (Facade) = 33%
- Insert Euphoric Nickname’s health: 100% - 14% (Facade) - 4% (Double-Edge) - 14% (Facade) = 68%
- Insert Euphoric Nickname’s energy: 100% - 7% (Double-Edge) - 2% (Fell Stinger) = 91%

*Other Notes:*
- Insert Euphoric Nickname sprouts alone (35).
- I interpreted Insert Euphoric Nickname’s command to hold back a little to give Double-Edge a power reduction of 1%, as if he had been Growled at. Double-Edge did not cause knockback.

*Next Round:*
- Dazel sends out
- MrKyurem commands
- Dazel commands


----------



## kyeugh

Go, Wright!
*e:* OBJECTION! Should façade not have done double damage, as a result of Thundercat's burn?


----------



## Totodile

Ah, that's right. I was factoring in the damage reduction from his burn, but obviously it wouldn't apply to a burn-fueled Facade. Fixed.


----------



## MrKyurem

And now, this time, we will begin to create our evil, mobile and deadly fortress - if *Ingrain* does count as direct healing, we will use *Sandstorm*, but as a concentrated shield, which will both block any projectiles, and give us an evasion boost. However, if Ingrain is a legal move, we will go ahead and use *Ingrain* now - considering the evasion boost is created by the dust, not increased movements, we can gain the benefits of that later.

After this turn, we shall use either *Sandstorm* to create a concentrated shield, assuming we didn't set it up before, or we will use *Cotton Spore*, to impede their movement and allow us to act first.

Next, use *Grasswhistle,* and hope for hax. Our evil fortress is soon to be complete!

*Sandstorm/Ingrain ~ Sandstorm/Cotton Spore ~ Grass Whistle*


----------



## kyeugh

If ingrain is legal and that's what IEN uses, go ahead with a *swords dance*.  If not, and he uses sandstorm instead, use *aerial ace* to bypass the evasion boost and possibly dispel the shield with our Super Speed™.  Next, if IEN is using cotton spore, just use *agility*.  If he's using sand storm, though, use *aerial ace* like before.  I don't feel like chancing it with grass whistle, so use *protect* on the last action.

*Swords dance / aerial ace ~ agility / aerial ace ~ protect*


----------



## Totodile

*Round Nine*​
*Dazel (xOo)*

Wright (M) Big Pecks
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Fluffing his wings.
Commands: Swords dance / aerial ace ~ agility / aerial ace ~ protect

*MrKyurem (xOo)*

Insert Euphoric Nickname (M) Sand Veil
Health: 68%
Energy: 91%
Status: Raring for more action. Att +2.
Commands: Sandstorm/Ingrain ~ Sandstorm/Cotton Spore ~ Grass Whistle

Dazel’s next choice of Pokemon is a little bird of red and gray plumage. Wright looks around anxiously, wondering what the heck happened here. It’s like there’s a black hole at the center of this planet or something. Insert Euphoric Nickname gives him the stinkeye - a flying-type _and_ a future fire-type? This just won’t do. He’s got to show him what’s what.

Wright watches Insert Euphoric Nickname cautiously, wondering what the Cacnea has up his sleeve. Not one to disappoint, Insert obliges the Fletchling’s curiosity: roots slither from his body and delve into the planet, where they anchor him firmly into place. Despite the hollow nature in the planet, there are still enough nutrients in the soil to be pulled up into his body. Wright isn’t impressed - _So he’s a plant, big deal!_ - and makes his own preparations. Launching into a strange, intricate dance, he pumps himself up into a fighting spirit, to the point that even his claws and beak get a little sharper. Once he’s done, he flaps his wings in what he hopes is an impressive display.

Insert, having his own attack boosts, wonders just what kind of damage this bird can do. But said bird is waiting to see what he does, so he figures he might as well do something while he can. He whips his arms around, and the dust of the earth follows his whim, floating into the air to form a shield of shifting bits of sand. His body concealed entirely, he is quite satisfied with this work … until a feathered blur homes in on him, hitting him with zero regard to his spiky body. Insert wheezes from the unnatural force, holding his side, and manages to look up to see if his shield is still intact. Luckily for him, the shifting, swirling nature of the sand makes it a simple matter for the hole left by the Aerial Ace attack to patch itself.

Meanwhile, Wright, a little saddened by the impromptu explosion of his breezy gem, creates his own shield, this one in the form of a translucent sphere that surrounds him snugly. He watches the Sandstorm shield warily, but he sees and hears nothing. Insert plays a little lullaby on his thorns, much like he would use a flute, but from what he can tell through the sandstorm, it’s not having any effect. Disappointed, he watches as Wright’s Protect eventually drops, and both await their next orders.

*Dazel (xOo)*

Wright (M) Big Pecks
Health: 99%
Energy: 95%
Status: Fluttering in anticipation. Att +2.
Actions: Swords Dance ~ Aerial Ace ~ Protect

*MrKyurem (xOo)*

Insert Euphoric Nickname (M) Sand Veil
Health: 53%
Energy: 81%
Status: Tentatively secure. Shielded by a Sandstorm (7 more actions). Att +2.
Actions: Ingrain ~ Sandstorm ~ Grass Whistle


*Arena Notes:*
- Both Pokemon are on the black hole planet.

*Calculations:*
- Wright’s health: 100% - 1% (Sandstorm) = 99%
- Wright’s energy: 100% - 1% (Swords Dance) - 2% (Aerial Ace) - 2% (Protect) = 95%
- Insert Euphoric Nickname’s health: 68% + 1% (Ingrain) - 18% (Aerial Ace) + 1% (Ingrain) + 1% (Ingrain) = 53%
- Insert Euphoric Nickname’s energy: 91% - 4% (Ingrain) - 5% (Sandstorm) - 1% (Grass Whistle) = 81%

*Other Notes:*
- Wright outspeeds Insert Euphoric Nickname (62 > 35).
- I’ve assumed that Wright was meant to begin on the black hole planet.
- Turns out Ingrain counts as indirect healing, not direct healing. Who knew?
- Wright’s Flying Gem was consumed to fuel his Aerial Ace for an 18-2 ratio of damage to energy cost - which is pretty ridiculous.

*Next Round:*
- Dazel commands
- MrKyurem commands


----------



## Totodile

*DQ warning for Dazel, 48 hours.*


----------



## kyeugh

All right, now that our flying gem is gone, let's whip out some *acrobatics*!  If they go for another grass whistle, use *protect*, and if they use any other non-damaging move, use *swords dance*.


----------



## MrKyurem

First turn, stall a bit - if you can entice them to using Swords Dance before you, use *Disable* (they say they'll use SD under the conditions that I use a non-grass whistle status move - like Disable). If they insist on acting after you, use *Substitute, 10% HP*, so that they use a Swords Dance. Next, use *Disable* if you haven't already - if you've already used disable, get that *Substitute, 10% HP* going. Next, use *Cotton Spore,* so we can start attacking first.

*Disable/Substitute(10%) ~ Substitute(10%)/Disable ~ Cotton Spore*


----------



## Totodile

*Round Ten*​
*Dazel (xOo)*

Wright (M) Big Pecks
Health: 99%
Energy: 95%
Status: Fluttering in anticipation. Att +2.
Commands: Acrobatics/Protect/Swords Dance x3

*MrKyurem (xOo)*

Insert Euphoric Nickname (M) Sand Veil
Health: 53%
Energy: 81%
Status: Tentatively secure. Shielded by a Sandstorm (7 more actions). Att +2.
Commands: Disable/Substitute(10%) ~ Substitute(10%)/Disable ~ Cotton Spore

Ruffling his feathers, Wright settles himself down to wait. He peers intently at the shifting shield of sand. If he looks really, really closely, he can catch the outline of the patient cactus, who also seems to be waiting. Nevertheless, Wright lets the seconds tick on, until finally IEN blinks in their metaphorical staring contest, sculpting a Cacnea-like figure out of the earth. The Sub stands beside him, the shield expanding slightly to accommodate it, and it poises itself, ready to jump in if need be. Wright, noticing the movement within, decides to get something done, and soon he’s in the midst of another warlike dance of feathers, his muscles bulking up and his claws growing sharper still.

IEN, having a good idea of what Wright’s been doing, is determined to put a stop to it. He casts his consciousness forward, reaching toward the Fletchling’s fluffy form. For his part, Wright is again waiting on IEN to make his move, but he’s still startled when his mind is probed by a thorny tendril of awareness. IEN searches out the latest technique that Wright’s used, and he easily slaps a mental lock onto it. Withdrawing, he notes through the veil of sand that Wright is about to dance as before, but pauses, frustrated, as the steps elude him. Wright tries to strike several poses to start off with, but none of them ring a bell.

Readying himself, IEN takes advantage of Wright’s struggle by budding a thick coat of fluffy white cotton spores. He gives himself a little shake, and the spores float merrily on their way … only to be promptly shredded to bits by the Sandstorm shield. Frowning, IEN can only look on in dismay, while his Sub watches impassively. Meanwhile, Wright keeps looking on, alert for any move IEN will make. Nothing comes zooming out to hit him, so he figures IEN’s busy doing who knows what to pump himself up. So he goes for another Swords Dance - or at least, he would, but the technique still remains tantalizingly out of reach. Both Pokemon huff, frustrated.

*Dazel (xOo)*

Wright (M) Big Pecks
Health: 99%
Energy: 94%
Status: Itching to fight. Swords Dance Disabled (3 more actions). Att +4.
Actions: Swords Dance ~ nothing ~ nothing

*MrKyurem (xOo)*

Insert Euphoric Nickname (M) Sand Veil
Health: 46%
Energy: 71%
Status: Pondering his strategy. Has a Substitute with 10% health. Shielded by a Sandstorm (4 more actions). Att +2.
Actions: Substitute (10%) ~ Disable ~ Cotton Spore


*Arena Notes:*
- Both Pokemon are on the black hole planet.

*Calculations:*
- Wright’s health: 99%
- Wright’s energy: 95% - 1% (Swords Dance) = 94%
- Insert Euphoric Nickname’s health: 53% - 10% (Substitute) + 1% (Ingrain) + 1% (Ingrain) + 1% (Ingrain) = 46%
- Insert Euphoric Nickname’s energy: 81% - 5% (Substitute) - 4% (Disable) - 1% (Cotton Spore) = 71%
- Insert Euphoric Nickname’s Substitute: 10%

*Other Notes:*
- Wright outspeeds Insert Euphoric Nickname (62 > 35).
- Since Wright needed to wait to see what Insert Euphoric Nickname would do, IEN decided to just go ahead and make a Sub on the first action.
- While Cotton Spore would have been effective in a normal Sandstorm, the concentrated nature of Insert Euphoric Nickname’s Sandstorm shield made it all but impossible for the move to connect. (Note that special attacks won’t be affected, as the fact that they deal damage naturally means there is more force to push them through.)
- Incidentally, it occurred to me that flying into a concentrated Sandstorm would make Wright temporarily exposed to its ravages. This has been adjusted in the previous round, in which Wright has now lost a point of health.
- I don’t understand why Disable isn’t a psychic-type move; it invades the mind and everything.

*Next Round:*
- MrKyurem commands
- Dazel commands


----------



## MrKyurem

Hm. Okay. That's mildly disappointing.

Right, here's the plan. First, I want you to use *Nasty Plot* - then, *Nasty Plot* again for good measure. Then, use *Dark Pulse*. Simple!

However, if at _any point_, your opponent attempts to attack you/your substitute, I want you to quickly retaliate with a *Leech Seed.* If they already have been seeded, use *Counter.*

*Nasty Plot/Leech Seed ~ Nasty Plot/Leech Seed/Counter ~ Dark Pulse/Leech Seed/Counter*


----------



## Totodile

*DQ warning for Dazel, 48 hours.*


----------



## kyeugh

Begin with a *taunt*.

Follow up with *acrobatics*, twice.  Unless i'm quite mistaken, this should protect you from any damage this round.

*Taunt ~ acrobatics* x2


----------



## Totodile

*Round Eleven*​
*Dazel (xOo)*

Wright (M) Big Pecks
Health: 99%
Energy: 94%
Status: Itching to fight. Swords Dance Disabled (3 more actions). Att +4.
Commands: Taunt ~ Acrobatics x2

*MrKyurem (xOo)*

Insert Euphoric Nickname (M) Sand Veil
Health: 46%
Energy: 71%
Status: Pondering his strategy. Has a Substitute with 10% health. Shielded by a Sandstorm (4 more actions). Ingrained. Att +2.
Commands: Nasty Plot/Leech Seed ~ Nasty Plot/Leech Seed/Counter ~ Dark Pulse/Leech Seed/Counter

As the Sandstorm shield whistles on, and the black hole at the center of the planet drones ominously on, Wright decides to switch tactics. If he can’t buff himself up anymore, he might as well put his opponent down. Fluffing up his wings, he unleashes a series of snide chirps, jeering at the prickly plant Pokemon. What good is all his prepping and planning doing, huh? Is he even trying? Wright’s so disappointed. Behind the shield, IEN picks up on these jabs through the shifting sand, and his blood boils. How dare that bird imply he’s not a good fighter! He can show that guy who’s the boss, no problem! But not right now, because he doesn’t have any alternative options. So he sits there, fuming, while nutrients continue to trickle into his system.

Wright flexes his muscles. No more messing around, he thinks; time to get back to business. He launches himself right into the Sandstorm, aiming for what he hopes is IEN; however, the Sub leaps in the way just in time, taking the series of blows as Wright leaps, somersaults, kicks, and jabs to the best of his ability. Shuddering, the Sub collapses into dust, its remains getting caught up in the swirling storm. IEN shudders as well, but from rage rather than agony. He hisses to himself, furious at his inability to do anything. That bird will _pay_.

Things are going pretty well, Wright thinks, so he jumps back in as soon as he can. Unfortunately, he didn’t look very hard for IEN this time, so when he dives down at what he thinks is the shape of a Cacnea, his claws and wings meet only shifting sand. He frowns, looking around for his foe … and a pulse of horrid energy washes over him, making him squawk and shiver. Eager to distance himself from the negativity, he emerges from the Sandstorm once more, sputtering and trying to shake off the heebie-jeebies. Inside, IEN nods in satisfaction, feeling considerably better for having landed a hit.

*Dazel (xOo)*

Wright (M) Big Pecks
Health: 89%
Energy: 86%
Status: Spooked but stable. Att +4.
Actions: Taunt ~ Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics

*MrKyurem (xOo)*

Insert Euphoric Nickname (M) Sand Veil
Health: 49%
Energy: 67%
Status: Ready for revenge. Shielded by a Sandstorm (1 more action). Ingrained. Att +2.
Actions: nothing ~ nothing ~ Dark Pulse


*Arena Notes:*
- Both Pokemon are on the black hole planet.

*Calculations:*
- Wright’s health: 99% - 1% (Sandstorm) - 1% (Sandstorm) - 8% (Dark Pulse) = 89%
- Wright’s energy: 94% - 4% (Taunt) - 2% (Acrobatics) - 2% (Acrobatics) = 86%
- Insert Euphoric Nickname’s health: 46% + 1% (Ingrain) + 1% (Ingrain) + 1% (Ingrain) = 49%
- Insert Euphoric Nickname’s energy: 71% - 4% (Dark Pulse) = 67%
- Insert Euphoric Nickname’s Substitute: 10% - 26% (Acrobatics) = 0%

*Other Notes:*
- Wright outspeeds Insert Euphoric Nickname (62 > 35).
- The second Acrobatics missed.
- Taunt wore off at the end of the third action.

*Next Round:*
- Dazel commands
- MrKyurem commands


----------



## Totodile

*DQ warning for Dazel, 48 hours.*


----------



## kyeugh

...Whoops.  I'm sorry.  School's got me by the neck.

Uhhh, okay.  Too tired to think of legitimate commands right now, so let's use some more *acrobatics*.  If it gets disabled, use *aerial ace* instead.  If he's unhittable or uses a non-damaging move, more *swords dance*.

*Acrobatics / aerial ace / swords dance* x3


----------



## Totodile

*DQ warning for MrKyurem, 48 hours.*


----------



## Totodile

*MrKyurem is DQed.* Database will handle the exp.


----------

